# My new site - check it out.



## funkyphotographer (Jan 8, 2006)

http://www.funky-photography.co.uk/


----------



## Lol999 (Jan 8, 2006)

Howdy. Got some nice pics!

Lol


----------



## funkyphotographer (Jan 8, 2006)

Why lol?


----------



## Lol999 (Jan 9, 2006)

Lol is my name. I use the sig Lol999 as an identifier since "Lol" is usually taken. I wasn't laughing at your pics:thumbup: 

Cheers, Lol


----------

